# "Game Over (Super Mario Bros. Remix) - Levar Allen



## sonknuck23 (Jun 3, 2011)

[youtube]P4fHnGs44sc[/youtube]

Excellent.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 3, 2011)

This is one of the best remix I've seen. Props to this guy.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow... That was a whole lot better than I thought it would have been.

I just read the lyrics he provided and the song makes a lot more sense compared to what I thought he was saying.
It's really inspirational.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow. It's really cool.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 3, 2011)

I have just one word for it


Awesome


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 3, 2011)

This is so cool.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 3, 2011)

The last bar of the whole second verse is the best.

I'm skippin' over all the levels; Warp Zone.
I want it all 'cause I'm greedy; Wario.
They say "we", but I don't need 2 eyes to see that while I run the *Game, boy* you stay small; Portable.

haha. Glad you guys liked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found out that he came in the top 3 of this Much Music contest they're having through-out Canada. It's a Covers contest. All the other entrants sucked balls compared to this guy, so I'm hoping to push him to win 1st place.


----------

